# G.N.C. Not my fav store but....



## Skulcap (Jul 8, 2005)

My wife was in the mall today and I decided to look around in GNC while she had her nails done.  I couldn't belive what I stumbled upon.  Here's the deal:  I bought 3 boxes of Meso-Tech MRP's (reg 59.95 a box) for 12.95 per (vanilla only), Pro-Performance 100% Creatine Mono (regularly 31.95) for 9.99!  Went out of date today - I hope it's still good.   GREAT DEAL for me...

BTW, I couldn't believe the price tag on a lot of their sups - 79.95, 59.95, who actually buys this stuff for this price?  I like to shop DPS myself.  

Anyway, I had to tell someone who understands.........


----------



## TexasCreed (Jul 8, 2005)

yeah i got the gold card member, for the 10 to 20 percent discounts at the beginning of each month. besides that the prices are high.


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 9, 2005)

My buddy works there it's the only reason i get things from them


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 19, 2005)

I only get the sales. they had a gread deal on 6lb protien mix last week, something like $29. tasted like liquid crap though.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jul 19, 2005)

Online is still better even if GNC is having a sale.  I pay $34 for 10 lbs.


----------

